

Mailiverse - Secure mail for everyone - jboynyc
https://mailiverse.com/

======
thatha7777
Sadly, this isn't a provider of "secure email", but a "secure" "email
provider". Merely encrypting things at rest doesn't solve the reality of why
email is insecure: email is insecure not because it's easy to hack into a
server and read somebody's mailbox, but because it's easy to intercept huge
amounts of email traffic very cheaply...

Having said that, cute interface and effort.

------
wrongc0ntinent
/mobile.html is 404.

